# Speeding Tickets



## texasm203 (Oct 27, 2015)

Hey guys,

Anybody ever gotten a speeding ticket while Ubering? I haven't gotten one, but the question was presented on a Facebook page and thought I'd ask since I didn't really find anything in depth on the forum.

Are you obligated to tell Uber/Lyft?
Will Uber suspend you?
Is it best to just not tell Uber/Lyft?
Do they run checks to see if you got tickets?

Not looking for advice on how to handle ticket in court, just on the Uber/Lyft side.

Thanks!


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Dont need to tell Uber. That's all you need to know.


----------



## EcoSLC (Sep 24, 2015)

Nope, cops never pull a Leaf over anyways. They can't hear it coming.


----------



## dcnewber (Nov 6, 2015)

I've been pulled over three times with pax in the car. Being the only driver on the road at 2am seems to make you a target. The only time I heard from Uber about was when one of the pax apparently contacted Uber. The sent me a nastygram but I had no repercussions or temporary deactivation. They did hint that I would be deactivated if a "pattern of behavior" emerged. :/


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

I wouldn't report it for the same reason I wouldn't report it to anyone else. None of their business, really.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

dcnewber said:


> I've been pulled over three times with pax in the car. Being the only driver on the road at 2am seems to make you a target. The only time I heard from Uber about was when one of the pax apparently contacted Uber. The sent me a nastygram but I had no repercussions or temporary deactivation. They did hint that I would be deactivated if a "pattern of behavior" emerged. :/


Pulled over 3 times for what?

Harassment?


----------



## EcoSLC (Sep 24, 2015)

Only time I got pulled over was at the airport during a drop. Cop didn't know about the recent city council meeting on ridesharing, so I talked my way out of the ticket. I don't speed with my app on. To much insurance risk.


----------



## dcnewber (Nov 6, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> Pulled over 3 times for what?
> 
> Harassment?


Once for rolling through a right turn on red. Once for a tail light out. And once for an illegal U turn. The first one I only got a warning but I got tickets the other two times. I'll be going to court for the tail light with a receipt for the parts ( I fixed it myself the next morning), they typically will drop those. And there was no signage for no U turns at the intersection so I took pictures and will be going to court for that too. I thought that once I sold my red Acura I'd stop being a cop beacon. Apparently not. :/


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

I was pulled over for having lights in my grill but he just wanted to ask me where I got them..

I was like wtf


----------



## uberparadise (Aug 2, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> I was pulled over for having lights in my grill but he just wanted to ask me where I got them..
> 
> I was like wtf


Waze shows cops on your upcoming route in most cases. If u do get a ticket, most courts will erase the ticket upon completion of defensive driving or a driver not getting a ticket in their jurisdiction for a certain period of time.


----------



## AZWheeler (Jun 13, 2017)

I got pulled over for speeding, 45 mph in a 35 mph zone. It was a saturday night after midnight and they were more interested in catching drunk drivers, so I skated by with a verbal warning.


----------



## popcollar2014 (Nov 15, 2016)

I was lighted up while smashing down West I-8 over 80 mph on Pride 2016 Night. The officer let me go after a couple minutes once he notice I had 4 pax in the car. Stated they were only interested in Drunk Drivers.


----------

